

Convergence in action on Ubuntu - reddotX
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3PUYoa1c9M

======
socceroos
This looks great. Obviously a bit rough around the edges but a very solid
start.

This convergence story is the future of computing for the average consumer and
Ubuntu are poised to take a slice of that.

